# Yabbie colours? WHITE



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

I am wondering if anybody knows any forums or info on yabbie colouration, as i had a Pure white yabbie (just normal species) it died a long time ago, but the weird twist is one of my other boring brown yabbies had loads of babies, i have since seperated her from them as they fend for themselves and i have noticed that all 200 or so are becoming white just like my old one.
Has anyone ever heard of this colour in the normal creek/dam yabbie?
I have been trying to find info on what influences colours but have only found the standard brown and blue colours - not white.
I will scrounge around for a pik soon of my old dead fella and post it soon.....


----------



## amazonian (May 18, 2008)

Are you sure your old yabbie hadn't recently moulted?
How long did you have it in your possesion?


As for the newborns I think they may still have the soft exoskeletons and this may explain why they look transparent/white.


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

Sorry the water was kinda filthy so his true colour isnt really showing here.

View attachment 52615


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

I had him since he was about a cm long and he lived a ripe old 8-9 years.


----------



## amazonian (May 18, 2008)

Well that blows that theory out of the water


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

Its seems to have everybody dumbfounded. I used to say i had a white yabbie and i always had to invite people over to prove i wasnt full of it. They didnt have much to say after that...haha.


----------



## Lozza (May 18, 2008)

looks albino to me - the pic sort of looks like it has red eyes?


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 18, 2008)

Wow..never seen one of those before...!


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

Nah, just a reflection. He had terracotta dark brown/black eyes, when he shed he went kinda see-thru and you could see his guts pulsating in his 'head'
Wish he was albino, that would have been neat.
BTW he died cos the heater n stuff was unplugged while we were away and he just so happened to be shedding when this happened and he got stuck in his shell and stressed till he died. Woops, i was only young then. I wonder how long he would have lived if he didnt die that day.


----------



## Lozza (May 18, 2008)

well hes very interesting whatever he was! 
will be interesting to see what the babies look like when they get some size about them


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

Yeh, heres hoping they follow the same colour. Mind you the above yabbie is no way related to the bubbies i have now, so must have something to do with how i raise them. Even the one above was wild caught from a creek when it was about 1cm long. 
Actually 'he' the white yabbie turned out to be a 'she' as it was once in berry, but the eggs died cos of the cold water, even so i think they were duds cos they were bright orange whereas normal eggs are dark green.
The mum of the bubs i have now is a standard dam yabbie, so the youngins looked like bright tic-tacs on her back when she was with them. Lets hope they come out white, then ill sell them to fishtank shops.


----------



## amazonian (May 18, 2008)

How do you go about breeding them?
I just got a few plastic 44 gallon mowsers from work which I have cut in half to breed yabbies. I was thinking of adding some bits of cut down PVC pipe for hiding spots.


----------



## Pythonking (May 18, 2008)

thats an odd one I haven't seen a red claw that looks like that before  nice mid


----------



## Vincent21 (May 18, 2008)

Pking said:


> thats an odd one I haven't seen a red claw that looks like that before  nice mid



red claw? Where?


----------



## Pythonking (May 18, 2008)

Vincent21 said:


> red claw? Where?


 
lol thats what it is

heres what a normal one looks like


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

I have a specific tank for the yabbies as they come and go, as the boys go yabbieing when there drinking and bring them home. I wish they would just throw them back.
I just hold them a while and release them on the family property, but this time they decided to multiply so i kept the mum and released the rest.
Its just a plain glass tank with rocks, and a couple of hides. Nothing special. And tap water.
I dont condition the water and never really change it either. Unless its visibly filthy.
I dont know what i do different. In fact, i kinda neglect them.

Pking - Are you sure? Arnt 'red claws' a different type altogether?
BTW- "mid" is confusing, just put SVL for serval or something. I keep thinking your talking about something completely different than my name. Ha ha ha


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

Ok, im too slow and just realised you posted a pik of a 'red claw' and it lookes completely different to what i have, which is scientifically called cherax destructor or something, heres a pik of the type i have

View attachment 52637


----------



## Pythonking (May 18, 2008)

actually might take that back could be a blue cray lol ya got a picture of the normal ones mid?


----------



## Pythonking (May 18, 2008)

ahuh ye cool blue cray


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

Not really a cray either i dont think, ill find the name people call them. We just call em yabbies, until recently i thought they were the only ones, obviously not, there are heaps of types.


----------



## Pythonking (May 18, 2008)

heres a good site for ya http://www.nswaqua.com.au/InfoLinks/Yabby2.htm


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

Ok, cool it actually mentions white in the colours. Thanks!


----------



## Pythonking (May 18, 2008)

nps SVL


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

Ha ha whats nps? Im dumb to the abbreviatted stuff


----------



## Pythonking (May 18, 2008)

lol no problems


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

Ok, ha ha. Blonde roots are showing again.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 18, 2008)

Its definantely not a red claw - totally wrong body shape!

I have heard of occassional reports of white yabbies. They are breed all the time over seas where crayfish and yabby keeping is alot more popular as a hobby rather then something you just have.

Baby yabbies usually are a light colour when born. In my experiance they tend to develop colour as they age - i do however hope yours turn out white. That means there will be some more breeding stock available!


----------



## Noongato (May 18, 2008)

Heres hoping....


----------



## Sdaji (May 19, 2008)

Some time around the mid 80s I read an article in an American fish magazine (Tropical Fish Hobbyist) about a white yabby (of course, they don't know what a yabby is and unlike Australians they understand that they are crayfish). They were calling it an albino, although at one point in the article they pointed out that the eyes were black (this was shown in the many pictures) and they questioned what the trait actually was. There was a lenthy article about it, and the planned breeding project, they were quite excited about it and apparently it was very unusual, although I never heard any more about it. Of course, their species are extremely distantly related to ours, but it's interesting to see the same trait popping up in both. The blue ones are quite common, I've seen them all over Victoria and they pop up in shops. It's surprising no one has commercially bred white ones, at least not that I've heard of.


----------



## Noongato (May 19, 2008)

Well ill try anyways, heres hoping there are people in the world that are interested in white yabbies. I see what i can do, give them a while and ill get back to the forum and update whether these bubs are definately white or not.


----------



## aqua (May 19, 2008)

There would definatly be a market for them. I for example, am trying to work out a way to ship a few of yours to me!


----------



## Noongato (May 19, 2008)

Ha ha. Well i have no idea how shipping aquatic animals would work. If they are in fact white, i will have to sell over the net or something so they dont end up as feeder animals for fish. That would suck.


----------



## angel (May 19, 2008)

Hello,
My hubby and I Breed what we throught were blue claw yabbies - although after the first few breeding seasons they started coming through white - The big females still are blue but nearly 1/3 of the little males stay white - the only thing we could think of was the fact they did not get much natural light. - The photo that Pking put up looks nothing like my blues did at all more like your boy but with pale blue on there front nippers


----------



## Noongato (May 19, 2008)

Yeah? Cool, im not alone. Although my fella (girl actually) was just completely white, no othe colours but the eyes. Its name was archy, but didnt suit when -she- had eggs, but will always be known as archy


----------



## Noongato (Jun 4, 2008)

The bubbies are about 1 and a half cm long now and still white......


----------



## Noongato (Jul 22, 2008)

Still white. I will post piks soon as i get a decent bright light over the tank.


----------



## aqua (Jul 23, 2008)

And I still really want one!


----------



## Noongato (Aug 22, 2008)

Still havnt got decent lighting, but i put the camera flash to the test. Sorry for the poor quality piks....

In the First pik one has just shed, so there is a skin in there, thats why it looks wonky.

View attachment 61180
View attachment 61181
View attachment 61182


----------



## ambah (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats really cool.. I know my local rep shop has a black yabbie (not for sale), I'd never seen either colour before


----------



## Noongato (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, i want a black one... I have some striped ones, but i believe there a totally different species.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 23, 2008)

How easy or hard are they 2 breed,by the way they look awesome,never heard or seen white 1s b4.


----------



## Noongato (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, they seem to breed for me by pure accident. Haha


----------



## Noongato (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, I just put them all in multiple bigger containers, and to my shock i counted around 140 or so!!!
They range from 3cm in length to just 1cm with the smaller ones. So I put them in 5 containers arranged by sizes... They all have every single limb, no claws missing, all have full antenne thingys. So perfect bill of heath. Surprising as I didnt realize there was over 100 of them living all together in a small 40cm x 20cm tank. Hehe, woops. All good now though...


----------



## trogdor1988 (Aug 26, 2008)

I get those in the creek's all around me, but my ones are just usually grey, allthough ive noticed if you catch one (even adult) and put it in a tank they end up turning electric blue after awhile, not sure if its something about being in fishtanks and clearer water or what. Atm we have a large electric blue coloured one who was grey about a year ago lol.

Steve k


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW 140! man! I am going to breed these! Shame the pet shop only gets them in like once every 3 months. I had a blue one once. He climbed the filter cord out a tiny hole, climbed off my desk, (all draws were open, don't know how he got out of them) climbed through a room full of clothes, out the door, fell down through the railing of a flight of stairs, crawled into the kitchen and died.

Well when i heard mum scream CAMERON SOMETHING IS IN THE KITCHEN, he was still alive, but died just hours later.

Now that i know they can escape everything i will be more careful!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

wow that is a really cool yabbie midnightserval nice!


----------



## Noongato (Aug 26, 2008)

Hehe, my old yabbie archy got out a few times, id hear a plopping noise as he worked his way accross the house, and id come across him and throw him back in, no prblems.
My mum brought round a yabbie she found in the backyard, which was weird cos there's no water nearby her house. And the dog at mums had chewed on it and punctured its head. So i named it crackhead. Haha
Crackhead was a master at escape, and he would make it all the way outside and get in the grass and the dog would eventually find him and harass it. Same deal, threw him back in the tank and he was fine. Mind you i learnt pretty quick to cover all the holes in the lid of the tank to stop them all from escaping.


----------

